# You All Were Wondering About November Sales/Marketing Programs?



## 4-series (Oct 7, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> These are for the M3 Coupe. Add +1 for M3 Convert:
> 
> 65% / 62% / 59%
> 
> ...


Hi Jon,

Thanks a lot! Am i reading this right that the 36mo. coupe residual improved by 3% points from 56% to 59% and the E93 went down from 61 to 60%?

Also, is the $1000 credit in addition to a 0.00030 MF reduction for Loyalty?

Thank you!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

4-series said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> Thanks a lot! Am i reading this right that the 36mo. coupe residual improved by 3% points from 56% to 59% and the E93 went down from 61 to 60%?
> 
> ...


At almost 51 years of age I am getting too old to remember what they were last month..



Yes, the programs are additive.

:thumbup:


----------



## fwander (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Jon,

Would you be able to publish the current lease info for the Z4 series or at least PM it to me?

Thank you


----------



## 4-series (Oct 7, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> At almost 51 years of age I am getting too old to remember what they were last month..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## ksoze (Nov 24, 2010)

Any 550iX rates for November? Same incentives as above expect no Nav credit, correct?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

fwander said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> Would you be able to publish the current lease info for the Z4 series or at least PM it to me?
> 
> Thank you


I won't post the money factor buy rate , but know that it virtually the same as most other models.

RV 24/30/36 68% 65% 62% [Z4 sDr35i]

** All Z4s get *$2,500* FREE MONEY [lease/finance bonus] + other incentives...

:thumbup:


----------



## RaysMD (Dec 26, 2001)

Jon,

what's the residual for the E90 M3 sedan at 10k miles for 3 yrs?

Thanks


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

You have started a trend Jon...

Looking for the residuals for the 335d, 335i, and 535i if you can.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I'm trying to limit myself to one good deed per day.

Which one of you is it more important to?


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

My E90 M3 Sedan lease is up end of year, so I can yield as I will not likely make a move until December.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Justin T said:


> My E90 M3 Sedan lease is up end of year, so I can yield as I will not likely make a move until December.


Thank you for your consideration.



RaysMD said:


> Jon,
> 
> what's the residual for the E90 M3 sedan at 10k miles for 3 yrs?
> 
> Thanks


So of course a M3 Sedan is a 2011, making sure everyone realizes that...

64% 61% 58% 24/30/36 these are the base residuals. Add 3% for a 10k low-mileage lease.

$1,500 "trunk money" also applicable.


----------



## RaysMD (Dec 26, 2001)

Thanks Jon,

Wow, residuals for the m3 sedan dropped 2% from last month.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Is that surprising? BMW generally keeps rates the same for 2 month blocks, so a 2% drop is akin to an annual 12% residual drop. What would you expect?


----------



## ksoze (Nov 24, 2010)

To reacp for a 2012 550iX:
same residuals as last month
same base MF

Additional Incentives:
Nov/Dec program - $1K
Loyalty: $1K and .0003 lease MF discount
(No Nav credit for 550).

So in this case with Loyalty, $2K off best negotiated price and a .0003 MF discount

Correct?


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.ridewithg.com/index.php/2011/11/2011-12-bmw-lease-rates-november-2011/

See the above link for 11/2011 lease rates.

So the Z4s get the most trunk money at $2,500?


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks dtc100...

In comment...there are way too many 2011 335 sedans (diesel or gas) out there for these kind of rates. I am guessing "G" might be right and something happens to sweeten the lease deal before end of year. They announced the F30 is coming in February... The two dealers by me have 30 of these on their lots...I do not think the current programs are moving half of them in the next month plus... That rate of the 335d is simply awful.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

ksoze said:


> To reacp for a 2012 550iX:
> same residuals as last month
> same base MF
> 
> ...


I would like to understand this as well. Specifically the Loyalty line. Is the $1,000 credit in addition to the MF reduction or is it a pick your poison deal?


----------



## EuroBay (Apr 22, 2005)

*Correction*

Hello Jon,

Thanks for all you have done and continue to do for this community.

So, for the 2012 528i, an example of a deal would be ...

Invoice + MACO + dealer profit

Minus

$1000 (Loyalty) PLUS 0.0003 MF Reduction
$1730 (Nav Credit)
$1000 (Holiday Cash)

Is this accurate ?

Thanks and Cheers

Ronnie :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

EuroBay said:


> Hello Jon,
> 
> Thanks for all you have done and continue to do for this community.
> 
> ...


Ronnie, are you going to allow the dealer to make any profit at all?

Loyalty is an either or proposition...


----------



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> Ronnie, are you going to allow the dealer to make any profit at all?


In fairness he does say:
Invoice + MACO *+ dealer profit*

I'm sure that formula is the standard "Invoice + MACO + $500" that everyone on this forum knows and loves.


----------



## ksoze (Nov 24, 2010)

Jon Shafer said:


> Loyalty is an either or proposition...


Jon, were you saying a few post up that the Loyalty items WERE additive? I may have read it wrong.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6424279&postcount=82


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ksoze said:


> Jon, were you saying a few post up that the Loyalty items WERE additive? I may have read it wrong.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6424279&postcount=82


Indeed. Additive meaning they can be combined with the other programs (such as the $1,000. holiday bonus). OLP you have a choice between cash allowance or rate factor reduction.


----------



## EuroBay (Apr 22, 2005)

*Cheers*

I am not sure what you mean, Jon. I usually pay 1k over invoice - isn't that dealer profit?:dunno:

$500 over is too less I think for a $60k car. Just my 2 pennies !!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

EuroBay said:


> I am not sure what you mean, Jon. I usually pay 1k over invoice - isn't that dealer profit?:dunno:
> 
> $500 over is too less I think for a $60k car. Just my 2 pennies !!


$1k net to the dealer is very fair. I apologize for misunderstanding your question. Sometimes my posting here is hit and run
and I could miss something as I did here... Sorry...

And, the market is what it is, it's not anyone's fault, so even if it was $500, it is what it is...


----------



## ddlv (Mar 1, 2008)

schnell525 said:


> whoaa, wait a second.
> 
> for instance, on 750xi's....they are offering:
> 
> ...


Can someone please help with this regarding 7 series. I tried searching and don't understand how these credits apply?

Is the 3,500 option allowance for cars with a certain set of options? If so, which options?

What is the 2,500 credit? Is the 1,000 loyalty a subset of this? Is everyone automatically eligible for the entire 2,500?

Would 1,000 loyalty and 1,000 BMWCCA be in addition?

Thank you.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> "With the final 60 days of 2011 upon us, the time has come to close out the year in strong fashion. The *BMW Mission to Drive Sales Event* has been designed to provide you (read: ME) with all of the needed resources to help you break through the mundane competitive advertising clutter and shine brightly during this holiday period. Our advertising plan will feature distinctive ads that are designed to highlight BMW's dominance while creating a clear and compelling call to action that shoppers are seeking. No matter which way you slice it, the tools are firmly in place for you to not only successfully compete, but ultimately prevail in the year end retail environment.
> 
> At the heart of all of our offers is the return of the *Lease or Retail Finance Credit*. With amounts of *up to $2,500 on every 2012 model*, this aggressive call to action is what is needed to pique interest and maximize sales during the holidays. The Credit will also be matched with compelling monthly lease payments that feature no security deposit. In addition, BMW will round out the year end "blitz" by offering 0.9% retail finance through 24 months to help further enhance the buy now urgency."


My bad , I can't quite understand it properly mind block,I guess, so if u finance or lease a BMW 2012 x5 they shall give u how much credit and how it shall be related to down payments?

Thanks


----------



## Haris335 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Jon,

A friend of mine just placed an order for 535xi @ invoice - $1730 nav credit - $1000 finance credit. Build week 49. Does he lose the $1000 finance credit if the car is not delivered before Jan 3rd?

Thanks!


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Haris335 said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> A friend of mine just placed an order for 535xi @ invoice - $1730 nav credit - $1000 finance credit. Build week 49. Does he lose the $1000 finance credit if the car is not delivered before Jan 3rd?
> 
> Thanks!


You mean the Mission Drive credit? The answer is no. The credit can be locked so he can take delivery after Jan 3rd. His client advisor should be able to arrange that by end of December.


----------



## Haris335 (Dec 26, 2006)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> You mean the Mission Drive credit? The answer is no. The credit can be locked so he can take delivery after Jan 3rd. His client advisor should be able to arrange that by end of December.


The CA was acting weird about this, told my friend that nav credit is lockable but mission to drive is not. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

alpine300zhp said:


> you mean the mission drive credit? The answer is no. The credit can be locked so he can take delivery after jan 3rd. His client advisor should be able to arrange that by end of december.


+1


----------



## jzj (Jul 20, 2011)

According to the fine print on this web page -- http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/financialservices/loyaltyoffers.aspx -- the BMWFS loyalty offers expire on January 2. If the car I ordered in early November doesn't arrive until January 3 or later, will I lose out or will the current loyalty options be replaced with different ones on January 3?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jzj said:


> According to the fine print on this web page -- http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/financialservices/loyaltyoffers.aspx -- the BMWFS loyalty offers expire on January 2. If the car I ordered in early November doesn't arrive until January 3 or later, will I lose out or will the current loyalty options be replaced with different ones on January 3?


You should be able to lock in the incentive provide you submit an app online to BMWFS prior to expiration of the program.


----------



## jzj (Jul 20, 2011)

Jon Shafer said:


> You should be able to lock in the incentive provide you submit an app online to BMWFS prior to expiration of the program.


Thanks, Jon. Do I do that through my CA? Also, can I get both the loyalty credit of $1000 and the Mission to Drive credit of $1000, or just one?


----------



## Gre8tW8LL (Aug 10, 2009)

jzj said:


> Thanks, Jon. Do I do that through my CA? Also, can I get both the loyalty credit of $1000 and the Mission to Drive credit of $1000, or just one?


I believe you receive both incentives as Jon previously stated in the earlier email threads.


----------



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

What incentives apply if someone pays cash for an X5? I may be misunderstanding the loyalty incentive; does it only apply to leased/financed vehicles (we have an 06 X3 and 2010 528xi). Thanks


----------



## Haris335 (Dec 26, 2006)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> You mean the Mission Drive credit? The answer is no. The credit can be locked so he can take delivery after Jan 3rd. His client advisor should be able to arrange that by end of December.


Guys, CA refuses to lock in mission to drive credit. Says it won't apply after jan 3rd if car is not delivered by then. Now this is the same CA who had no idea about this credit and confused it with loyalty discount. I think this guy has no idea what he is doing. What can we do here or tell him? I told my friend to try talking to Sales Manager and if that doesn't help, cancel the order!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Haris335 said:


> Guys, CA refuses to lock in mission to drive credit. Says it won't apply after jan 3rd if car is not delivered by then. Now this is the same CA who had no idea about this credit and confused it with loyalty discount. I think this guy has no idea what he is doing. What can we do here or tell him? I told my friend to try talking to Sales Manager and if that doesn't help, cancel the order!


Tell him to visit and become a member of Bimmerfest.comso he can remain abreast of all of the lastest BMW buying information...



Better yet, don't tell him. We do have enough dealers here now....


----------



## vernonpat (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Jon,

I am not sure if I am dreaming about this. but I remember there was a discussion about additional discount(?) or MF reduction(?) for current BMWFS lease expiring in December 2011 or January 2012.

I have lease maturing in December, but I cannot find the post anymore. If I am not dreaming, can you tell me what the discount is and for how much?

Thanks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

vernonpat said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> I am not sure if I am dreaming about this. but I remember there was a discussion about additional discount(?) or MF reduction(?) for current BMWFS lease expiring in December 2011 or January 2012.
> 
> ...


Yep, you were not hallucinating...



There is an enhanced rate factor reduction, but I have been asked not to disclose it here.

I will tell you that it is a hefty amount if your dealer is willing to pass the savings along to you, in the neighborhood of close to 2% apr.


----------



## j3ff (Nov 20, 2011)

just want to thank you, jon, for this site. i stumbled on it recently, researching my next car- an x3 35i i think. i haven't owned a bmw since my very first car, a 1970 bmw 1600, purchased new for $3000. don't laugh! i could have bought TWO vw bugs for that money. i drove that car for 13 years, had new rocker panels welded on when the body rotted and was ready to fold, and finally got rid of it after a breakdown that cost me a day's work and the car itself was worth less than a day's pay. anyway, thanks.


----------

